# Lost in Space Dio



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My 18" Diameter Jupiter 2...

Should be Lost in Space DIO!!!!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Nice!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

As hoaky as it was ,I liked that show,good job!


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Love the diorama, love the original series!


----------



## LIS FAN 4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

There is a website with Lost in Space accessories for dioramas - on shapeways - these items are 3d printed. Looks pretty cool - https://www.shapeways.com/shops/gas-designs


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Very nice work! Why don't you have the ship partially buried as it was shown in the series?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

NTRPRZ said:


> Very nice work! Why don't you have the ship partially buried as it was shown in the series?


Because I based it off the lift offs of the actual filming miniature and not the full size crash set.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks like there's a square hole in the hull underneath. :wink2: But then, I'm used to watching the Gemini XII take off instead of the multi-hatched Jupiter 2.

Seriously, looks great :thumbsup: I like the intense glow of the hull.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Looks like there's a square hole in the hull underneath. :wink2: But then, I'm used to watching the Gemini XII take off instead of the multi-hatched Jupiter 2.
> 
> Seriously, looks great :thumbsup: I like the intense glow of the hull.


What sharp little eyes we have!! That square is the Space Pod bay hatch that I neglected to close...It houses all the switches to activate the lights and Engine/Upper bubble scanner.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's another "Lift Off"!


----------

